# 69 GTO DASH restoration questions



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATED 10-19-18 - fixed pics.

Hey all,

I'm in the process of restoring my dash area. When I dismantled the dash I found two (2) ground straps on the instrument cluster. One from the cluster to the wiper switch and the other from the cluster to the Clock - see picture below. According to the restoration houses (Ames, Performance Years etc) there are supposed to be three straps. 

View attachment 115937


View attachment 115939


I have looked on-line, in my restoration guide, book of information and the OE shop manual but I can not find a reference to the third mounting strap or its location. 

Question 1: Before I purchase the grounding strap set to get the third strap, do I need the third strap and where the heck is it mounted?

Second, I had a lot of trouble disconnecting the speedometer cable - see below.

View attachment 115941


I obviously need to clean it before reassembly, it looks like the sticky goo is old lubricant. There is also some congealed goo inside the speedo cable hole.

Question 2: What lubrication if any lubricant do I need/should use? 
Question 3: Do I need to clean out where the speedo cable inserts?

Any and all information/direction will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Dan


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The goo is a sealant to keep out moisture.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> The goo is a sealant to keep out moisture.


Ok, thanks ALKYGTO. Do you have a source/,material type I can/should use?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATED 10-18-18 - fixed pics

When I removed my dash pad these "tabs" broke off the underside of the pad over the steering wheel.

View attachment 115943


Looks like they were "seated" here...

View attachment 115945


I talked to Just Dashes (where the pad is being restored) and they said they have never heard of them and I have not been able to track them down.

Can anyone tell me if these are needed for reinstalling the dash pad and where I can get some, if needed?

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, those are the Dash Pad Nylon Attaching Inserts part number A259W in the Ames catalog right? Matt


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Dan, those are the Dash Pad Nylon Attaching Inserts part number A259W in the Ames catalog right? Matt


That would be correct!! Thanks Matt!!Not sure how I missed that but I did in-deed.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, good deal. Yes, those are needed. Matt


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

2 ground strips, that's all.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Great! Thanks Pinion Head!



Pinion head said:


> 2 ground strips, that's all.


I wasn't sure because my car is not 100% stock, someone has been behind the dash before.

Thanks again. Dan


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Two questions. 1) Does the Heater Controls box require a ground strap? And 2), does anyone have a diagram showing the correcting location of the heater control cables hook-up? I'm not sure which cables go where. No AC, so just two cables, are is there a 3rd?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

DanC said:


> Two questions. 1) Does the Heater Controls box require a ground strap? And 2), does anyone have a diagram showing the correcting location of the heater control cables hook-up? I'm not sure which cables go where. No AC, so just two cables, are is there a 3rd?


Hey Dan,

No, the controls don't require a separate ground like the dash cluster bits. I don't have a cable routing diagram... I'll look through my dash RR photos and see if I Can find one for you. Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

View attachment 115935


Unfortunately this is all I have and I have A/C... I left my controls connected (as I found them) because I Was not doing a complete rebuild. Maybe this will help.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Fixed pics lost from fight with Photobucket.


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

You're welcome.

Careful tightening those nuts, the control unit mounting points are pot metal and do break easily.


----------

